# Pictures of Full Turkey Mounts



## MesquiteHeat

could ya'll post pictures of your full Turkey Mounts so I can get an idea of different ways to have them done.  I've seen some great ones on here in the avatars but like to see some pictures, I like all the ones I've seen, full strut, gobbling on the limb, etc.


----------



## bangbird

I have one in half strut


----------



## MesquiteHeat

That looks good!  I like the shed on there too.


----------



## King Fisher

finished these afew months ago


----------



## Trizey




----------



## Kevin Farr

Here are a few of mine.  The last pic is someone else's display.


----------



## Aaron Johnson

Here are my two.


----------



## MesquiteHeat

Appreciate it ya'll, some of these are just plain nasty!


----------



## doublebrowtine

Here mine is


----------



## trophy-1

MesquiteHeat said:


> could ya'll post pictures of your full Turkey Mounts so I can get an idea of different ways to have them done.  I've seen some great ones on here in the avatars but like to see some pictures, I like all the ones I've seen, full strut, gobbling on the limb, etc.



texas reo


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Roost mount


----------

